# Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3



## -tom-

so whos getting this just pre ordered mine :thumb:


----------



## ferret303

WIll wait to see what the supermarkets have on offer on the day of release


----------



## HornetSting

I will automatically buy this, always get them when they come out. Its never going to be rubbish. Im still playing on all mine and on my Ltd edition 360 painted up with MW2 paint scheme.

Hmm, wonder if they will bring out another Ltd edition 360 to tie in with the game?!?! Im a sucka for things like that, wouldnt sell the one I have now.


----------



## Eddy

As long as activision don't also remove quickscoping like t'other company did then I'll be buying this, cannot flipping wait, CoD online is just as good as it gets.


----------



## Phil H

looking forward to this!!


----------



## HornetSting

Just watched the trailer, looks really good. In New York, London, Paris and Berlin.

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/blog/article/25732/first-modern-warfare-3-gameplay-footage-is-dynamite.html


----------



## Eddy




----------



## Leemack

As a Cod whore, i will get it.

Hit detection will be better, lag should be sorted as there is a rumour of dedicated servers.


----------



## Matt.

http://www.callofduty.com/mw3/

Will probably get it from shopto.net


----------



## Matt.

There trying to ban it already.

Due to the tube crash, and the skyscraper battles in US.


----------



## Eddy

Matt. said:


> http://www.callofduty.com/mw3/
> 
> Will probably get it from shopto.net


I'm debating weather to risk it with shopto and hope to get it early, or to wait and buy it at work (supermarket) at midnight on the day at no doubt a reduced price as Asda and Tesco do the usual price war thing.


----------



## Ninja59

hmm debating Battlefield or CoD...hmmm


----------



## Grommit

Ninja59 said:


> hmm debating Battlefield or CoD...hmmm


BF 3 looks miles better! The lighting effects and dust makes this look super realistic

Im bored of COD and the MW series, usual layout of start, get to end of level, kill bad guys in between. Yawn!

I want a game that reacts to how you have done something previously, I.E. If you c0ck something up, then the next level / mission changes.

Mass Effect series has done this since the beginnging and to some extent Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## Ninja59

Plus BF you ruin buildings and destroy your team if you want online :lol: i.e hardcore strap some c4 to a full heli and woohoo :lol:


----------



## Grommit

Ninja59 said:


> Plus BF you ruin buildings and destroy your team if you want online :lol: i.e hardcore strap some c4 to a full heli and woohoo :lol:


Now that's what im talking about son ! Get Soooooooooome


----------



## Ninja59

got to admit putting c4 around the rotors of your own team heli and transport vehicles is hilarious! some jump out if they see you but most nadda 1/2 way through it takes a few second and bam :lol: 

eventually you get kicked though but a great laugh! you lose but with a smile!


----------



## Eddy

Ninja59 said:


> hmm debating Battlefield or CoD...hmmm


Isn't it obvious?

Both:thumb::thumb:

Seriosly, the graphics are making BF look good for the story mode, and we all know how good CoD is online.



Grommit said:


> BF 3 looks miles better! The lighting effects and dust makes this look super realistic
> 
> Im bored of COD and the MW series, usual layout of start, get to end of level, kill bad guys in between. Yawn!
> 
> I want a game that reacts to how you have done something previously, I.E. If you c0ck something up, then the next level / mission changes.
> 
> Mass Effect series has done this since the beginnging and to some extent Operation Flashpoint.


To be fair, I, and I'm sure a lot of poeple buy CoD with the online mode being where we will spend most of the time, sure the stories are good enough but I know pretty much everyone I know does the same routine each time, complete the story mode on the first day, then spend the next year or so playing online :thumb:

On one of the other forums I view, someone said something alone the lines of "if MW3 is anything like the other 2, I'll not bother" I couldn't help thinking the opposite, if it is anything like as good as the previous two, then I for one am creaming myself at the prospect. Sure there may be better online games or games with better graphics outhere and I know a LOT of people didn't like all of the online stuff such as certain perks, certain tactics and using certain guns (dual 1887's :wave: ) etc, but could people stop playing? no!

I play a lot of games online, in fact I don't playing any games offline anymore, there is no point in my eyes, and on just MW2 I racked up I think 15 days of play time!! thats 300+ hours! + MW1 and we're talking many, many hundred hours. To put it in perspective, when I play fifa or pro evo online, if someone cheats/glitches/using some lame flaw in the game to win or some pathetic stuff, I will eventually rage quit, same with Command & conquer, if someone cheats or "camp's" game after game, I'll give up and stop. When I play CoD and someone does this, I'll rage to hell but carry on for hours on end, in fact I don't think I had a single day without getting so angry that I shout at the TV when playing Cod online, but I was there every single day.

I don't think there is a game that is as addictive online as Cod, certianly not one that I have played. So, the point of this insanely long post is basically to say, I hope they don't change and its the same as MW1 and MW2 with a few minor tweaks, if it aint broke etc..

Sorry I ended up ranting lol :wave:


----------



## Grommit

Ninja59 said:


> got to admit putting c4 around the rotors of your own team heli and transport vehicles is hilarious! some jump out if they see you but most nadda 1/2 way through it takes a few second and bam :lol:
> 
> eventually you get kicked though but a great laugh! you lose but with a smile!


This is hillarious.

I need to post a link for the online COD videos which are essentially a "How to wind up your team mates" video haha

Basically this guy Kevin I think he's called, blocks people into corners and starts shooting, this then shows up on the map and the bad guys come after you and obviously the guy attmpting to actually hide and play the game right.

So funny listening to the conversations with him and the ones flipping out......


----------



## Ninja59

Grommit said:


> This is hillarious.
> 
> I need to post a link for the online COD videos which are essentially a "How to wind up your team mates" video haha
> 
> Basically this guy Kevin I think he's called, blocks people into corners and starts shooting, this then shows up on the map and the bad guys come after you and obviously the guy attmpting to actually hide and play the game right.
> 
> So funny listening to the conversations with him and the ones flipping out......


:lol: the only downside for CoD is you dont see them going up in smoke! :lol: although also suicide is good as well c4 the heli and then jump out over the target whilst on the chute c4 it


----------



## Grommit

Eddy said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> Both:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Seriosly, the graphics are making BF look good for the story mode, and we all know how good CoD is online.
> 
> To be fair, I, and I'm sure a lot of poeple buy CoD with the online mode being where we will spend most of the time, sure the stories are good enough but I know pretty much everyone I know does the same routine each time, complete the story mode on the first day, then spend the next year or so playing online :thumb:
> 
> On one of the other forums I view, someone said something alone the lines of "if MW3 is anything like the other 2, I'll not bother" I couldn't help thinking the opposite, if it is anything like as good as the previous two, then I for one am creaming myself at the prospect. Sure there may be better online games or games with better graphics outhere and I know a LOT of people didn't like all of the online stuff such as certain perks, certain tactics and using certain guns (dual 1887's :wave: ) etc, but could people stop playing? no!
> 
> I play a lot of games online, in fact I don't playing any games offline anymore, there is no point in my eyes, and on just MW2 I racked up I think 15 days of play time!! thats 300+ hours! + MW1 and we're talking many, many hundred hours. To put it in perspective, when I play fifa or pro evo online, if someone cheats/glitches/using some lame flaw in the game to win or some pathetic stuff, I will eventually rage quit, same with Command & conquer, if someone cheats or "camp's" game after game, I'll give up and stop. When I play CoD and someone does this, I'll rage to hell but carry on for hours on end, in fact I don't think I had a single day without getting so angry that I shout at the TV when playing Cod online, but I was there every single day.
> 
> I don't think there is a game that is as addictive online as Cod, certianly not one that I have played. So, the point of this insanely long post is basically to say, I hope they don't change and its the same as MW1 and MW2 with a few minor tweaks, if it aint broke etc..
> 
> Sorry I ended up ranting lol :wave:


LOL fair play squire, online is defo where its at. Touche :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Grommit said:


> This is hillarious.
> 
> I need to post a link for the online COD videos which are essentially a "How to wind up your team mates" video haha
> 
> Basically this guy Kevin I think he's called, blocks people into corners and starts shooting, this then shows up on the map and the bad guys come after you and obviously the guy attmpting to actually hide and play the game right.
> 
> So funny listening to the conversations with him and the ones flipping out......


Find it, find it, find it, would love to see this :lol:


----------



## Grommit

Eddy said:


> Find it, find it, find it, would love to see this :lol:


Will do Eddy, couple of hours I'll be home and sort that for ye. It is really funny, as Kevin is super mellow and when he shoots he's like:

"There, see him? shoot, throw a nade!"

"Where? I cant see him?"

"Over there by the window, hes coming, run" lol knowing full well the guy cant move as he's stuck.

Endless amusement, I'll get the links up after work dude.


----------



## Grommit

Eddy said:


> Find it, find it, find it, would love to see this :lol:


As primised dude, watch it its so funny man. the beginning and the ending has me in stitches when he wants people to cover him while running to the phone ! LOL !!


----------



## Grommit

This boy is going to cry man !! LOL


----------



## Fortis

*m i n t*


----------



## JasonH20URF

Yep ill be at tesco at 00:00 8/11/11 got the day booked off work too


----------



## Leemack

Go to Youtube and search for Woodysgamertag.

He is a popular COD commentator and has a new video up about some of the perks and killstreaks recently leaked


----------



## v6scorpion

this guy is ace, ive watched loads of his **** take youtube vids running after his team mates an blocking them in lol


----------



## Leemack

The funniest by far is ELPRESADOR


----------



## Matt.

Wheres that one with guy on nuketown saying this is my house etc? That is funny lol


----------



## Leemack

Matt. said:


> Wheres that one with guy on nuketown saying this is my house etc? That is funny lol


Who was the commentator? I think I remember something like this


----------



## Matt.

I dont know. It was the guy that was playing. It was on his headset. It was posted on here not so long back.


----------



## Matt.

Just had a look through the gaming section, i cant seem to find it


----------



## Matt.

LMFAO


----------



## Leemack

Thats pretty funny.

Shoots his own team mate because he didn't pay rent :lol:


----------



## Matt.

LOL


----------



## Matt.

LOL look at his videos.


----------



## Leemack

Yeah just watched the car keys one lol. 

Search his pockets :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Ahh, so you was still lurking about just as OldSkool.

I wondered where you went, you crafty bugger


----------



## JasonH20URF

I love this guy im so glad hes never been on my team lmao


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Makes me proud to be Welsh


----------



## zynexiatech

I'll be getting this for sure I'll book a couple of days off too to thrash it for 8-10 hours a day, lol got a bit bored of black ops after 3rd prestige but this will be all new.


----------



## Eddy

I'm a happy bunny, 10:28 in this vid :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

http://tweakers.net/video/3640/modern-warfare-3-interview-robert-bowling.html


----------



## SteveyG

I'm waiting for the Prestige edition to be announced before I preorder 

There'll blatantly be last stand or 2nd chance in this though 

They really need to get rid of tactical insertion too. I have never seen the point other than boosting.


----------



## Eddy

SteveyG said:


> I'm waiting for the Prestige edition to be announced before I preorder
> 
> There'll blatantly be last stand or 2nd chance in this though
> 
> They really need to get rid of tactical insertion too. I have never seen the point other than boosting.


I'm at the situation where I cannot decide weather to pre-order the game from shopto.net and have a relatively good chance of getting it early but pay £45 or wait for release day and queue up at ASDA on release night and probably pay <£35.

As for tactical insertion, I only use it on my lightweight-marathon-commando kit and spawn rape :devil:, but I haven't done it in ages, I think it could be useful but a grenade or claymore is just way more useful so I just can't use it.


----------



## SteveyG

I'm not going to queue up again for one of these games. I queued up for MW2 but by the time I had it (3am?) I was too knackered to play it. Got Black Ops delivered from Game and Parcelforce were at my door at 7am 

I'm not really too bothered about paying a bit more as I consider it all good value considering the amount of gameplay I get out of these.


----------



## Eddy

Hmmmmm, don't laugh too hard but I only learned yesterday through a podcast (PKA - best podcast ever) that switching to a Danger Close class when you have a AC130 or Chopper Gunner makes it 40% more insane :doublesho, obviously just let yourself die when you have it waiting, unless you are going for a nuke.

Now, I have stopping power on every single class barring my anti air class, I don't even know what other 2 tier perks there are as stopping power is just where I go without even looking, so I realise I have to get 100 kills with explosives with Danger Close to unlock pro as I really want to try out an ac130 with this perk on and wreak havoc on some candy asses.

OH MY GOODNESS, I never realised just how leathal it is, I've been constantly killed by one-man-army-danger-close-noobtubers more times than I have had a hot breakfast and seen threads on CoD forums complaining about this perk but never really took notice. Now i get it, its insane. I had an AK47 with Pro pipe, thumper and claymores and my oh my, its almost embarassing, if you get a grenade within about 10 meters of a guy its a kill, I hand on heart reckon that 1 in 3 shots I fired yesterday got a kill and I was just spamming the things into every room where I know people camp and you cannot fail.

Anyway, I got the 100 explosive kills in an hour and a half or so, only got one ac130 but it was on highrise so only got 5 kills or so, can't wait to try it on a map like wasteland :doublesho

I will keep the class there for switching to when I get my 11 kill streaks (if it proves to be good) but I can't use that class for normal play again, its really no fun, I can see the appeal and if you have no gun skills it will help, but its soooo dirty, its instakill for your opponent and I know when you're on a 15+ streak on route to a nuke and you die from a lucky grenade shot its infuriating and its a death you can't avoid which is just wrong.

But if you're wondering why every game now is a grenade-launcher and thumper/RPG fest, yeah, this is why, especially when coupled with one-man-army as I beleive it reloads the damn thing for you, glad its out of MW3, its a game ruiner. if MW3 is MW2 minus the sily perks and stackable killstreaks, then it would be the almost perfect game.

I'll be on tonight before work for a few hours trying to get as many ac130's as possible if anyone wants to join.


----------



## SteveyG

Danger Close Pro is always on when the AC130 or Chopper are on for me 

It's also a good one to have on if you're a fan of throwing nades across the map when you first spawn


----------



## Eddy

Oops just realized this is in the mw3 forum, dude how much more effective is the chopper gunner with this perk, I know statistically it's 40% but in reality, would you say it makes a noticeable difference?


----------



## SteveyG

Absolutely. There are significantly fewer 'clicks' before killing someone in the chopper gunner. It's spawn rape at it's best


----------



## Eddy

Well, I had 2 AC130's and 4 Chopper Gunners today, and to be honest, didn't notice a huge difference, although 2 of my CG's were shot down before I even got to the map.  All of them were on the worst maps for air though like Terminal when they were spawning inside and favela when they were right at the back and they all hid inside buildings, didn't get a single Wasteland or Afghan in about 2 and a half hours of play.

Still experimenting..


----------



## SteveyG

I experimented on a few games as there's definitely a big difference. If you try on a map like Afghan, you can reach into caves etc. better.

I gave up after an hour though as it made me realise how much better Black Ops is. You should try it


----------



## Eddy

Well I've had a few more Chopper Gunners and yeah I think thy seem a bit better, still waiting for one on Afghan or Wasteland.

Anyway, info on Survival mode, again Credit to Jardak on the mw3 forum:



> General
> - Survival is a wave-based gamemode, like Nazi Zombies or Horde mode
> - Survival is playable with 1-2 players
> - It features matchmaking, progressive ranking and team leaderboards
> - Dollars are used as an in-game currency, with which the player can buy weapons, air support and more
> - Survival is playable on all multiplayer maps, no boundaries. This includes future DLC
> - The player can play online or offline, with a friend or with a stranger, solo or splitscreen.
> - Each wave the enemies will get smarter, shoot more accurate and get better weapons, and it will become harder to survive
> - Some weapons and killstreaks are purposely made overpowered (like the ACR 6.8), unlike in Multiplayer
> - When the game starts, a camera will zoom in from the sky to first-person view, similar to how campaign missions start
> - Between each wave the player has 25 seconds to take a breath
> - A wave ends when the player kills all enemies
> - The game ends when all players are dead
> - The player gets 100 dollars for each kill, 20 dollars for an assist
> - The player can pick up enemy weapons
> - The player can be revived by a teammate when downed
> - The player has 30-60 seconds to revive his teammate
> - The player can give his teammate money when needed
> 
> Enemies
> - Soldiers
> - Dogs
> - Juggernauts.
> There are different types of juggernauts, each with their own strengths and weaknesses
> - Normal juggernauts
> - Riot shield juggernauts
> - Juggernauts weak to explosives
> - Juggernauts weak to headshots
> - Kamikaze soldiers. When the player kills a kamikaze soldier, he will blink red and then explode. When the player lets a kamikaze soldier too close, he will also explode.
> There are different kind of kamikaze soldiers
> - Exploding kamikaze soldiers
> - Gas kamikaze soldiers. Instead of an explosion these soldiers will cause gas to spread over the area, much like Nova gas in Black Ops
> - Kamikaze dogs. Same as the kamikaze soldiers
> - Helicopters. Their armor is weak but their guns do much damage
> 
> Waves
> You start with:
> - A FN Five-seven (90 bullets, magazine count: 15)
> - 2 Frag grenades
> - 2 Flashbangs
> - 100 Armor. When the player gets shot while carrying armor, blood won't show up on the screen. The armor value will drop however
> - A syringe?
> 
> Wave 1
> - 10 (Rather dumb) enemies with Model 1887 shotguns
> 
> Wave 5
> - 2 Helicopters with mini-guns attached
> - More enemies...
> 
> Wave 10
> - 2 Juggernauts
> - Riot shield wielding enemies
> - A helicopter
> - More enemies...
> 
> Wave 25
> - 2 Juggernauts with the Pecheneg (?)
> 
> Stores
> There are different stores in the form of laptops throughout the map. The player will be able to buy better gear as he gets to higher waves, and the prices will increase.
> 
> Gun store
> HUD: gun icon
> Unlocked: after match 1
> - Guns. The ACR 6.8 is the best and most expensive gun
> - Attachments for your gun
> - Red dot sight
> - Grenade Launcher
> - More attachments...
> - Ammunition
> 
> Equipment store
> HUD: grenade icon
> Unlocked: a few matches after unlocking the gun store
> - Frag grenades
> - Flashbangs
> - Claymores
> - C4
> - Turrets. Each player can only place one turret at the time
> - Sentry gun
> - Automatic grenade launcher turret
> - Last Stand. Allows the player to keep fighting when downed. When the player gets a kill, he will automatically be revived
> 
> Air-support store
> HUD: harrier icon
> Unlocked: a few matches after unlocking the equipment store
> - Predator missile
> - Airstrike
> - Attack helicopter
> - Delta squad. 4 AI soldiers deployed by a helicopter. Fairly intelligent and will follow the player. They last untill they die. The player earns points for kills they make
> - Riot shield squad. AI soldiers with riot shields. They protect the player when trying to revive someone. They last untill they die. The player earns points for kills they make
> 
> Challenges
> In Survival, the player can earn money by completing challenges. Each wave the player has two challenges active, visible as two meters in the bottom left corner. When the player fills a meter, he earns 500 dollars. After that, he'll earn 1000 dollars, 1500 dollars, etc.
> There are different kind of challenges:
> - Headshots challenge. Make multiple headshots.
> - Kill Streak challenge. Make multiple kills without getting hit.
> - Rampage challenge. Make multiple kills as quickly as possible. When you stop making kills, the meter will slowly drain


----------



## Eddy

New multiplayer trailer:

http://kotaku.com/5836862/enjoy-modern-warfare-3s-new-multiplayer-trailer

Also its COD XP today and tomorrow which is the big MP reveal as they have been keeping it all pretty secret so far, you can watch the stream for free on facebook and various other sites. Starts at 8PM as far as I know.

So excited!!


----------



## Eddy




----------



## SteveyG

Still waiting for the prestige edition to be announced... thought it was supposed to be this weekend at COD XP.


----------



## Eddy

Is the Prestige edition different to the Hardened version? I normally never ever buy more expensive versions or fancy packaged versions but for the first time, I'm tempted by this free Elite stuff.


----------



## Matt.

It hasnt been confirmed about the Prestige Edition yet.

Hardened has a years subscription with any fiture map pack releases free.


----------



## SteveyG

The Prestige edition is 'confirmed' in that they're definitely releasing one. Supposed to be announced on the 9th Sept I heard. It'll be the same as the Hardened edition plus a gimmicky gadget probably, but I figure about 95% of my gaming is on COD, so it's good value no matter what.


----------



## Eddy

Ahhh I'm not a fan of the gimmicks they sometimes release with the game, think the hardened edition is the one for me, although I keep changing my mind about whether I really need elite. But given how many hours I spend on this game then the price tag will be justified.


----------



## Matt.

Eddy, i'm not buying hardened for Elite, i'm buying it because of the free future map pack releases.


----------



## SteveyG

Matt. said:


> Eddy, i'm not buying hardened for Elite, i'm buying it because of the free future map pack releases.


Isn't that what Elite is pretty much all about?


----------



## Matt.

Elite is all about map pack releases? Is that what your saying? 

I was led to believe that Elite was all about personalising ranks and organising matches etc?


----------



## SteveyG

I thought COD Elite got you the map packs for free if you were a member. I'm probably wrong though!


----------



## allan1888

If you take the elite membership at £49.99 per year you get every bit of dlc first before anyone else and at no extra cost.


----------



## Fallout

8mins 30secs in, explains what elite is.


----------



## Matt.

SteveyG said:


> I thought COD Elite got you the map packs for free if you were a member. I'm probably wrong though!


That is one benifit from it.

If you buy the normal game at £45ish then £49.99 for a years subscription to Elite, surely its a no brainer to pay £60ish for Hardened?


----------



## Matt.

Wow, looks very personalised!!

We could get a DW clan team going or a DW group?


----------



## Stomper

Like the idea of a DW clan .


----------



## SteveyG

I'd be up for that. Are you guys Xbox?


----------



## Matt.

I'm on PS3.


----------



## Clairt83

if you do a DW clan on PS3 i will join


----------



## alan_mcc

Just seen the trailer on LIVE - looks amazing, especially the new 'streak' system it's a fantastic idea.


----------



## Stomper

P. C. Gamer :wave:


----------



## allan1888

Im getting the xbox version :wave:


----------



## bigmcclarron

just pre ordered on xbox  so wat advantage does an elite member have over a standard player?


----------



## Eddy

bigmcclarron said:


> just pre ordered on xbox  so wat advantage does an elite member have over a standard player?


In game they have no advantage, no extra weapons or perks or anything that you don't have access to, they just get access to the elite service which gives them massively in depth stats, a lot of clan support and free map packs.


----------



## Eddy

I'm still using the DW clan tag which I set on day one of MW2's release  

I'm off for around 10 days when the game is released so should be on quite a bit over the first week, I would love to play with as many of you as possible.


----------



## alan_mcc

i'm up for that


----------



## Eddy

Damn, already I don't know which route I will go with pointstreaks, I'm all about playing the objective, I cap flaps like nobodies business, but at the same time, who doesn't like calling in air support and pwning!? 

But on the other hand, the support killstreaks will be very easy to get as they don't reset after dying which means for someone who doesn't struggle to get over say 15 kills a game you'll be able to get the highest ones on an almost game by game basis. I'm still slightly confused about the third option "specialist", so you get to 8 kills/points and you can choose 3 additional perks which as soon as you die you lose and havt to start over again? Can't see it being of any use in any team based game thats for sure, I guess I'll swtich between assault and support depending on game modes.


----------



## Matt.

Eddy, i take it your on Xbox?

Im getting sooooo bored with BLOPS now!

Roll on the zombie moon map.


----------



## Eddy

Yeah I'm an xbox man, I'm on MW2 a fair bit if you ever fancy a game, Eddy1987 :thumb:


----------



## Eddy




----------



## Matt.

Nooo. Get a PS3. 

I'd love to play against some of you.

You can get them for £165 :thumb:


----------



## Clairt83

If any of you fancy a game on the PS3 either on Black Ops or when MW3 comes out my user name is girlracer83. Just put DW in the title so i know its someone off here


----------



## scoobymad

Clairt83 said:


> If any of you fancy a game on the PS3 either on Black Ops or when MW3 comes out my user name is girlracer83. Just put DW in the title so i know its someone off here


ive never noticed you can put a title on when adding somebody oooops lol


----------



## Clairt83

scoobymad said:


> ive never noticed you can put a title on when adding somebody oooops lol


you can put a message in the box saying DW!


----------



## scoobymad

I can't see how to do it NOOB :lol: ill give you an add ocdstigy is moi


----------



## Matt.

WTF!

Just checked Shopto and £78.95 for MW3 Hardened.

I thought i was mad paying £65ish for BLOPS Hardened!!!!!


----------



## SteveyG

It's worth it to not have to pay for the DLC.


----------



## Matt.

I know and I will be ordering it. But £80 for a game. :doublesho


----------



## suhailvirmani

Just to let CoD fans out there know, theres a Gamefest going on this weekend at NEC arena in birmingham and you get a chance to play MW3 before it gets released, I know im going


----------



## scoobymad

I pre ordered mine for £55


----------



## Elliott19864

Is it true this is going to be banned here or just a rumour?


----------



## Matt.

When the first preview came out they wanted it banned because of the tube crash scene. 

If it was going to be banned, they would of done it by now. 

Scooby, £55? Where from? Hardened?


----------



## Jai

scoobymad said:


> I pre ordered mine for £55


Is that for hardened edition?

If not, Zavvi are charging £42.85 for standard on both Xbox and PS3.


----------



## Eddy

I doubt it would ever get banned, it's set to be the biggest game release ever, I'm sure they will have all angles covered.


----------



## Eddy

Right guys, I need convincing one way or the other, for the first time ever I'm considering getting COD for the PC and for one simple reason, dedicated servers, its a real tempter for me.

I have however just renewed my xbox live for another year and bought the turtle beach headset all in anticipation for this game although the headset could probably be used on the pc too, plus most of you guys that I've played with are on the xbox etc, but you know those games when some else is host and you shoot them 5 times in the head then they kill you and on the killcam it doesn't even register that you got a shot in? Well I don't think I want that anymore so the PC would elimate that problem 100%

So, any of you guys play on the PC and can recommend it? Or maybe you've played on both and haven't noticed big difference?


----------



## Matt.

Eddy not what your after, but which Headset did you go for?


----------



## SteveyG

Don't get it on the PC, it's full of hackers and it completely ruins the experience. Wall hacks, god mode, de-ranking, aimbots etc..


----------



## Matt.

I've just ordered and paid for MW3 Hardened at Tesco Direct for £65 collected from store after 4pm.

I would of paid the extra to get it delivered but i will be at work untill 3.30ish.

I was going to have the day off but cant afford to this time.


----------



## SteveyG

I've taken the week off. Lol


----------



## Eddy

I've got some time off early November so this should be taking a battering from me. I'm going to pick it up from work the morning after release. For MW2 I was number 2 in a looong old queue an arrived an hour early to get that position in the queue, but I got home, played an hour then went to sleep. So this year they are holding a copy back for me and I'll get up at 6 on the day of release and avoid the queue's and be all over it.

Cannot wait, I think in the weeks before release we should get some of us online and get a little group going so we can blaze MW3 together with a group of regulars if that makes sense and whoop some bottom's  :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Im on PS3 though.

Eddy, which TB did you get please?


----------



## Eddy

PS3 boys should do the same thing, these games are 10000000X better with a group of mates. Not having much luck, don't think many on here still play MW2 though 

I'm probably being thick but "TB"?


----------



## Matt.

Turtle Beach headset.

I did ask before but you must of missed the question?


----------



## vickky453

Eddy said:


> PS3 boys should do the same thing, these games are 10000000X better with a group of mates. Not having much luck, don't think many on here still play MW2 though
> 
> I'm probably being thick but "TB"?


Id be up for that!


----------



## Elliott19864

Just seen the advert for this. Why do all the good games come out at the same time? FIFA 12 just out, mw3, bfbc3!


----------



## kwakzx6r

Just ordered my copy for **** 3 at £35 from Tesco online.

If you fancy adding me I'm kwakzx6r

Edit: I'll warn you I'm not that good - highlighted today playing MW2 and it is obviously half term (why aren't the little darlings playing outside, tongue in cheek being that Im inside on it) But it is an 18 game.


----------



## Eddy

Oooooh we're getting close now, still can't decide whether to make the switch to PC or not, dedi servers are really, really tempting, although there has been some confusion today as Robert Bowling has said:



> *Are Dedicated Servers Ranked or UnRanked?*
> 
> Only matchmaking to public games are Ranked (meaning, you have to rank up to unlock weapons to rank on the leaderboards), choosing to play on a Dedicated Server is UnRanked. Meaning unlocks are completely controlled by the Server Admin. They can choose to unlock everything or limit class restrictions to whatever they like to fully customize the experience. You do not have to rank up in Public games to have access to weapons in Dedicated Servers, you have complete control over what is unlocked for you in a Unranked Dedicated Server.


Which is leading to some confusion, but as long as ranked games, which to me are the ones we all play where you earn points and rank up, then it's awesome.

Anyway, new video: 




But if any of you have switched from console to PC, I'd appreciate the advice, I know FPS' are just at home with a mouse and keyboard and obviously better graphics etc, but I'd lose all of my Xbox friends and most of you guys, plus I've already paid for another year of xbox live.


----------



## Eddy

Going on MW2 for a few hours, Eddy87 is the gamertag if you fancy joining me.


----------



## John-R-

Eddy said:


> Anyway, new video: Official Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Strike Packages Behind the Scenes Video - YouTube


AArrggghhhh they've left the baby monitor attachment in :wall::wall::wall:
Epic fail IMO

John


----------



## McClane

Anyone getting battlefield 3 too?

I'm on PS3 too lads; got MW2 and BOps, also... might get MW3. Haven't played them much online, but on Battlefield 3 for the time being.

Gamertag is "McClane_DDP". :thumb:

Add me up, I'd be up for some co-op action sometime.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Not sure whether to get the standard or hardened edition. Whats the main advantage with hardened, is it just free future maps?


----------



## Hou

YEY what a result, just found out i have a knee Op ont he 9th which means.............










2 weeks paid off work to hammer MW3


----------



## allan1888

LeadFarmer said:


> Not sure whether to get the standard or hardened edition. Whats the main advantage with hardened, is it just free future maps?


With hardened edition you also get 1years membership to call of duty elite which costs £39.99 on its own. It allows you to track your progress better

Here is the info on cod elite.
http://www.callofduty.com/elite/what-is-it


----------



## throwa62start

Has anyone found any good opening day deals for MW3 or only on pre-order for the cheapo deals?


----------



## Mad Ad

throwa62start said:


> Has anyone found any good opening day deals for MW3 or only on pre-order for the cheapo deals?


Tesco's are selling it for about £35 with a discount code if you pre-order it and will be delivered on the day.


----------



## Hou

Know the discount code?


----------



## Mad Ad

Hou said:


> Know the discount code?


Yeah:EXCCOD3-1 enter at checkout

http://www.tescoentertainment.com/s...dium=Rotating2&utm_campaign=CODMW35OffOct2011


----------



## Hou

It is telling me the code cannot be used


----------



## Mad Ad

Hou said:


> It is telling me the code cannot be used


This is the small print (unless they have hit the 10,000 redemptions)

"Offer ends 03/11/11 at 23:59:59. We reserve the right to withdraw this ecoupon code at anytime before the published end date. Please enter promotional code EXCCOD3-1 to gain the discount. Offer is valid on Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 on Xbox 360 and PS3 formats only. Offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers/codes. Offer is capped at 10,000 redemptions. This offer is subject to availability and for personal use only and Tesco Entertainment reserve the right to withdraw or amend this promotion where we reasonably suspect abuse of this promotion"


----------



## Hou

Not good, cheapest I can get so far is 35.88 from asda using code KB6B-OOXF-ALBI-UYDF


----------



## Eddy

Going on MW2 if anyone's up for it, only a week to go till MW3!


----------



## Spoony

I've not preordered yet - I'll wait till xmas time and get it for xmas.

MW2 awaits for a couple of hours


----------



## Hou

Just ordered from sainsburys for £35.99 using discount code CODJSGA311002 https://www.sainsburysentertainment.co.uk/en/home.html


----------



## v6scorpion

Ive preordered the limited edition mw3 xbox an trade in my old one so bring on thed camper hunting,say hello to my knife hurrah lol


----------



## Elliott19864

I will stick with BF3 and FIFA12 till at least christmas time, MW games always seem to have teething problems when they first come out anyway.


----------



## daz1972

Advertised in the Sun today a store called Bestbuy are selling MW3 for 29.99 Tuesday only. Offer is instore only nearest to me is Rotherham other stores nationwide.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Will be buying soon :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Well i have mine on order at Tesco's for the Hardened. £65 :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

MW2 sesh tonight to warm up for mw3?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

would do eddy but im off to see WWE @ the echo


----------



## Eddy

OOh, always fancied doing that, enjoy it mate, maybe some MW3 tomorrow?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

definately, or even later...i have no plans to sleep before work tonight!!


----------



## Eddy

I'm not getting it tonight, I'll be at asda at 6am tomorrow then I can play as much as I want without interruptions


----------



## Defined Reflections

Eddy said:


> I'm not getting it tonight, I'll be at asda at 6am tomorrow then I can play as much as I want without interruptions


If you get a copy :lol:


----------



## Eddy

I work there, if my copy is gone, someone dies 

Edit: I did pre-order it and everything, before someone get's all PC about it


----------



## davidlewis26

What do you think my chances are of getting a game tonight ? my local tesco-gamestation and game store are all open at 12 is it worth me going ?


----------



## Matt.

Yes of course it is.

The reason im not going like I did for MW2 is as follows.

I got down to Game at 11pm. I then got the game at about 12.15am even though I pre-ordered it, they were just handing them out willy nilly without proof of pre-order. 

I got home around 12.45am played it till about 1.45am and went to bed. 

So this year, I have pre-ordered and paid for the Hardened Edition from Tesco, I can collect at 4pm and play all night.


----------



## davidlewis26

yea i understand what you mean i think ill try tesco first there £7 cheaper


----------



## v6scorpion

Im off to collect my limited edition mw3 xbox as traded in xbox earlier to gamestation, only thing ive been an queued up for before was upgrading iphone 3g to iphone 4.Think i will just go down before midnight seeing as im not at work tonight


----------



## davidlewis26

v6scorpion said:


> im off to collect my limited edition mw3 xbox as traded in xbox earlier to gamestation, only thing ive been an queued up for before was upgrading iphone 3g to iphone 4.think i will just go down before midnight seeing as im not at work tonight


did you get much for it mate


----------



## John74

I was men't to be working tonight so ordered the game on line so getting it in the post but as i'm on a nights holiday i'm going to collects my mates game at 12 as he wont be able to collect it until after work in the evening. As a bonus i can play his copy then when mine gets here some time tomorrow ( i hope ) he is having mine all still nicely packaged untouched.


----------



## Alex L

For those that have played this, is it full of Quickscoping ***kers like MW2 is?


----------



## scoobymad

Mines will arriving at 10 in post,i've just arrived at work and wont be finished until 11pm,boooooooooooooo


----------



## ianFRST

will get mine after work tonight


----------



## silverback

Alex L said:


> For those that have played this, is it full of Quickscoping ***kers like MW2 is?


i would rather get beaten by a quickscoper than some ****house who sits looking at a doorway,or camped in a corner with an m60 or auto shotgun.quickscoping takes skill atleast,campers are the bane of this game imho,campers,ghost ******* and second chances.


----------



## Mad Ad

I got it at midnight, what a game!! has the same feel to it as MW2, feels smooth and fast pace, snipers will have a hard time on this as the maps are large but not on an open space all built up city's and generally have a couple of levels, but probably a down side would be campers, after last night's session I didn't come across any but this could be due to the fact everyone is getting used to the maps and running round checking things out, I didn't encounter any lacking or connection errors in game.

This was on PS3


----------



## Serious

Got it. £35 from Tesco


----------



## 182_Blue

Serious said:


> Got it. £35 from Tesco


Wife just got me one from Tescos but i think she paid more, where did you get yours ?


----------



## Leemack

Off to get mine later

Gamebattles I hope youre ready :lol:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i was in the queue at 11.20..i got my game at 1:40  biggest load of bullpoo queue ever... safe to say i went straight to asda, stocked up on redbull and hit it hard!! it's a bit hard to start off with getting used to all the maps, guns etc! i forked out another 90 quid and bought myself some turtle beach foxtrot headphones (OOHHH MY FRIGGIN GOD, they are the dogs danglies) passed out on the couch at about half 6..alarm went off for work half an hour later, and here i am now thinking of any excuse under the sun to leave work to go home and either play it, or sleep (which i very much need) 

this game rocks


----------



## Mad Ad

Concours CC said:


> Off to get mine later
> 
> Gamebattles I hope youre ready :lol:


you on Xbox OR ps Lee?


----------



## Mad Ad

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i was in the queue at 11.20..i got my game at 1:40  biggest load of bullpoo queue ever... safe to say i went straight to asda, stocked up on redbull and hit it hard!! it's a bit hard to start off with getting used to all the maps, guns etc! i forked out another 90 quid and bought myself some turtle beach foxtrot headphones (OOHHH MY FRIGGIN GOD, they are the dogs danglies) passed out on the couch at about half 6..alarm went off for work half an hour later, and here i am now thinking of any excuse under the sun to leave work to go home and either play it, or sleep (which i very much need)
> 
> *this game rocks*


It does indeed, had 3 hour kip now at work thinking I need to go home at lunch crack open a can of monster and hit it hard.


----------



## Alex L

silverback said:


> i would rather get beaten by a quickscoper than some ****house who sits looking at a doorway,or camped in a corner with an m60 or auto shotgun.quickscoping takes skill atleast,campers are the bane of this game imho,campers,ghost ******* and second chances.


Campers can easily be dealt with by noob tubes or launchers, Quickscoping has no skill. Unless you never watch the kill cams? Otherwise it's quick aim in the general direction and kills people every time and on the final kill cam it really shows this up as the final shot is never on target.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Mad Ad said:


> It does indeed, had 3 hour kip now at work thinking I need to go home at lunch crack open a can of monster and hit it hard.


good lad, i've just told my boss i have a dentist appointment at quater to 4... get off work early and go straight home to play...quater to 4 is a time where it would be too late to go back into work after the dentist! 
this game is going to take over my life...
ad, you on 360?


----------



## Matt.

Fordy - Do you have a link to the Turtle Beach one? PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Mad Ad

Fordy_ST500 said:


> good lad, i've just told my boss i have a dentist appointment at quater to 4... get off work early and go straight home to play...quater to 4 is a time where it would be too late to go back into work after the dentist!
> this game is going to take over my life...
> ad, you on 360?


I am PS


----------



## Matt.

Shaun said:


> Wife just got me one from Tescos but i think she paid more, where did you get yours ?


Are you on Xbox Shaun?


----------



## Eddy

I haven't even got online yet :doublesho

Just rocking the campain, its unbelievably good!


----------



## Serkie

Eddy said:


> I haven't even got online yet :doublesho
> 
> Just rocking the campain, its unbelievably good!


Your not kidding, right from the first scene I was immersed.


----------



## Serious

Getting killed like mad online. lol.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Matt. said:


> Fordy - Do you have a link to the Turtle Beach one? PS3 or Xbox?


Turtle Beach Licensed COD MW3 Ear Force Foxtrot PX21 Headset (PS/Xbox 360/PC/Mac): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games you can use it for both i believe.


----------



## Matt.

Did you get the surround sound box too?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

yeah


----------



## ivor

might of already been posted but love this


----------



## SteveyG

Looks like Amazon.co.uk have screwed me over by using HDNL to deliver  Supposed to be guaranteed, or delivery cost back but it's used up a day of holiday from work . Should have queued up at Game or Tesco.


----------



## Matt.

Fordy_ST500 said:


> yeah


Is it not classed as DPX21 then?


----------



## TheGav

13 hours solid...had to come off now, feel sick and seeing 2 TV's


----------



## Leemack

I havent even got the game yet lol


----------



## Lloyd71

I've been playing for a little bit today, played a bit of the campaign and some multiplayer too. Struggling to keep my KDR above 1.00 in this though! The guns kill a lot quicker and some people have already discovered the perfect setup for most maps as they're all about equal in size.

I got mine delivered from Amazon, only ordered it on Saturday and selected First Class delivery. It arrived this morning


----------



## silverback

i work permanent nights and i would love to know why is it that when i want a ****ing parcel delivered it doesnt come early,yet when im not arsed about a delivery the delivery man cant get here quick enough to wake me up.****ing HDNL delivery service,its been out for delivery since 730am and im still waiting,wont be pre ordering again i know that much.


----------



## john2garden

Amazon are getting slated because loads of people have been let down today.


----------



## silverback

john2garden said:


> Amazon are getting slated because loads of people have been let down today.


and guess where i ordered mine from ?  to add insult to injury i took the night off work.


----------



## Leemack

I know once I get it, I'm addicted again so I'm holding off till xmas for this one


----------



## Matt.

Bet you can't wait Lee.

I just picked mine up from Tesco. 

Packaging for Hardened Edition is a right faff!


----------



## Leemack

I was going to get it last night but I know i will just not be off it again. 

I sashed BLOPS to pieces and Im too busy for COD now although i will have a sesh at xmas/new year


----------



## [email protected]

Mines arrived but no time to play yet  friday night maybe


----------



## daz1972

Got mine, sat outside BestBuy Rotherham from 7am no queue store opened 9am the queue was round the building!! £29.99 a bargain at first only allowing one copy per customer because some nut phoned and asked if he could by 45yes 45 copies!! store manager eventually said people could buy within reason so got my own copy for xbox plus one other for my brother and two copies on PS3 for friends a bargain at the price they were selling. On there website price has dropped on both formats to £27.99 but not able to click to buy.


----------



## Matt.

Daz, the reason it's dropped to £27.99 is because from 11am they were selling 500 copies at £27.99 :thumb:


----------



## daz1972

I'm very happy with the price i paid:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Has anyone joined up to COD Elite?

With Hardened you get a free year. 

It must be getting a hammering as I cant enter my code for the subscription. :wall:


----------



## IanG

Matt. said:


> Has anyone joined up to COD Elite?
> 
> With Hardened you get a free year.
> 
> It must be getting a hammering as I cant enter my code for the subscription. :wall:


I'm going to leave mine a couple of days till things die down a bit


----------



## SteveyG

Well mine finally arrived at 19:00!! HDNL is a bloody joke, and today has been a complete waste of time. They used to send them Royal Mail, and at least you know the postman will come by lunch time.

Matt, don't you just put it in the redeem code in the Marketplace section? That's what I did and it worked fine.


----------



## Matt.

Not as far as i know.

On the card it says go to www.callofduty.com/elite and enter it there.?


----------



## DMH-01

Picked mine up for £8 while in Tescos earlier, there's no way I'd ever que for hours.


----------



## Jai

Ordered mine on Zavvi, they say the funds won't leave your account until game is dispatched. Funds went out Monday, didn't arrive today and on Zavvi it says awaiting [email protected] service


----------



## SteveyG

Matt. said:


> Not as far as i know.
> 
> On the card it says go to www.callofduty.com/elite and enter it there.?


On the back of the booklet it says put the code into Xbox marketplace, but yes I see the different code on the card. Do they do the same thing?


----------



## Matt.

Ahh I have done it thanks.

It was on the booklet.

Not sure what the card is?


----------



## SteveyG

Looks like if you do both, you can access all your stats and stuff both from the website and using the xbox. I would register on the website when it's back up and running as they must give us both codes for a reason.


----------



## Spoony

I've not got it, won't for a bit because I'll get addicted!


----------



## Matt.

I'm pissed right off!

Doing campaign mode on hardened level.

Got stuck at one bit, managed to get by it and a flaming power cut for 10seconds!!!

It's as though Activision ordered it

Got to do it all again.


----------



## John74

So what is everyones thought on the multiplayer ? I only really play free for all and hardcore team deathmatches once in a while. Seem to be going from massive death streaks one game then running riot in the next ??? Oh and plenty of people just running about like mad running and gunning, seems to be less tactics being used in the games i have played so far.


----------



## SteveyG

So far for me it's been like MW2 with people quickscoping and n00btubes  So not enjoying it at the moment. Hopefully it'll be better during the day tomorrow. 

You also seem to flinch a LOT when hit which makes it difficult to aim if someone catches you with just one bullet. I've also seen a few glitches and the spawns are erratic. In domination the other team were spawning on our flag even though the other side of the map was clear.

I do like the Support Strike Package though. EMP FTW!


----------



## Serkie

I've found the team deathmatch games very even so far as most people get to grips with the maps.


----------



## ROMEYR32

I might get flamed for saying this but I was a little dissapointed! Graphically theres no great difference in MW2 and as said above it just seems the same run and gun scenario! Dont see what all the hype is about, I think the whole cod thing has gone as far as it can go IMO, Think Ill stick to BF3


----------



## bjarvis2785

ROMEYR32 said:


> I might get flamed for saying this but I was a little dissapointed! Graphically theres no great difference in MW2 and as said above it just seems the same run and gun scenario! Dont see what all the hype is about, I think the whole cod thing has gone as far as it can go IMO, Think Ill stick to BF3


Graphically I'm of the opinion there is a vast improvement (but that may be because I haven't played MW2 for ages!)

I must admit I do prefer the single player of BF as there's a little more thought required. but so far the single player on MW3 is really impressing me, mainly because of how immersive it is and how much is going on.

Haven't played it online yet so can't comment.


----------



## Grommit

John74 said:


> So what is everyones thought on the multiplayer ? I only really play free for all and hardcore team deathmatches once in a while. Seem to be going from massive death streaks one game then running riot in the next ??? Oh and plenty of people just running about like mad running and gunning, seems to be less tactics being used in the games i have played so far.


Thats whats kept me away from getting MW3, I mean I want to play it don't get me wrong but can't be bothered with the running about aimlessly shooting folk.

Battlefield 3 I think is terrific online, but having not played MW3 I can't compare.

There is tactics used in BF3 though and its a game if your a sniper, you can actually sit somewhere and snipe.


----------



## SteveyG

Anyone on Xbox this morning?


----------



## maestegman

Just bought this for my teenage son as a surprise present. 

Why has it had such awful reviews on Amazon?

I hope he likes it. I know that he's really into COD but isn't really a fan of Assassin's Creed.


----------



## bjarvis2785

maestegman said:


> Just bought this for my teenage son as a surprise present.
> 
> Why has it had such awful reviews on Amazon?
> 
> I hope he likes it. I know that he's really into COD but isn't really a fan of Assassin's Creed.


Haven't seen the reviews on Amazon but what you tend to find is that every time a new one comes out people slate it for being different to the last one in one way or another...Then they get used to it, play it more and love it.

If he's a COD fan, he'll love it!
:thumb:


----------



## maestegman

Thanks mate. I do hope that he'll like it. He's big into Black Ops at the moment.


----------



## anthonyh90

well i managed to play it a small bit and i've got to say it just doesn't have that wow factor for me anymore. just seems to be the same game with a map pack and a new cliched story. i was hoping for a bit more character customisation online as well rather than just gun camo, at least the gameplay is still solid and shooting people in the face is still as fun as ever. doubt i'll be picking up next years installment however, hopefully the series will take a bit of a break to actually make some much needed improvements in graphics and bring in some fresh ideas


----------



## anthonyh90

maestegman said:


> Just bought this for my teenage son as a surprise present.
> 
> *Why has it had such awful reviews on Amazon?*
> 
> I hope he likes it. I know that he's really into COD but isn't really a fan of Assassin's Creed.


most of the poor reviews on amazon are from people who's copy of the game didn't arrive. i'm sure he'll enjoy it


----------



## SteveyG

I bet half of the bad reviews are from Battlefield trollers


----------



## bjarvis2785

anthonyh90 said:


> well i managed to play it a small bit and i've got to say it just doesn't have that wow factor for me anymore. just seems to be the same game with a map pack and a new cliched story. i was hoping for a bit more character customisation online as well rather than just gun camo, at least the gameplay is still solid and shooting people in the face is still as fun as ever. doubt i'll be picking up next years installment however, hopefully the series will take a bit of a break to actually make some much needed improvements in graphics and bring in some fresh ideas


to be honest, i think the majority of sales are brought about due to peer pressure - "all my mates are playing the new one, so i've got to get it to play with them"

If it wasn't for the online part of COD, then i'm pretty certain Battle Field would be the preferred choice for most.


----------



## anthonyh90

bjarvis2785 said:


> to be honest, i think the majority of sales are brought about due to peer pressure - "all my mates are playing the new one, so i've got to get it to play with them"
> 
> If it wasn't for the online part of COD, then i'm pretty certain Battle Field would be the preferred choice for most.


tbh i think most people only buy both games for the online component, and there is not a lot between them tbf, i'd say COD is the overall better package with a stonger single player campaign, spec ops mode and multiplayer with a ton of game types, although i do slightly prefer to play battlefield which could be down to the fact i haven't been burned out from playing a "new" title each year, the same thing is starting to happen to me with assassins creed.


----------



## ROMEYR32

The thing what annoys me is the way they cash in on not only the game sales but the planned 40+ maps that are going to be available over the next year! Admittedly BF3 single player isnt the strongest but the multiplayer is in a different league - hence the 50 + awards its won


----------



## anthonyh90

ROMEYR32 said:


> The thing what annoys me is the way they cash in on not only the game sales but the planned 40+ maps that are going to be available over the next year! Admittedly BF3 single player isnt the strongest but the multiplayer is in a different league - hence the 50 + awards its won


i would say the multiplayer options for both cater for different audiences with COD being a bit more lonewolf and about K/D ratios an battlefield about teamwork and vehicles. the cod map packs are a bit of a joke like £12 for about 5 maps is ridiculous especially when most of them are old maps


----------



## SteveyG

anthonyh90 said:


> the cod map packs are a bit of a joke like £12 for about 5 maps is ridiculous especially when most of them are old maps


Not a problem with Elite though :thumb:

edit: Wow, these spawns are properly messed up in Domination. Half of my deaths in the last match were due to the other the other team spawning right behind me.


----------



## anthonyh90

SteveyG said:


> *Not a problem with Elite though *:thumb:
> 
> edit: Wow, these spawns are properly messed up in Domination. Half of my deaths in the last match were due to the other the other team spawning right behind me.


i know thats why i've bought the hardened edtion:thumb: can't wait to have a good go online with it tonight


----------



## John74

Ok i was having a far better time on multiplayer this morning and able to run and gun with the best of them and even won a free for all match, you know your having a good game when your running around trying to get a throwing knife kill cam without worring about how long it takes. 

Might have had something to do with kids being back at school as i tend to enjoy gaming during the day better.

Carn't connect to the MW3 server right now though


----------



## SteveyG

John74 said:


> Carn't connect to the MW3 server right now though


It seems like something is up as the games have just started to become very jerky and the Xbox keeps freezing for a second or so at a time.

Type 95 gun is great now it's unlocked. I've always preferred 3 round burst guns, but the M16 didn't seem to be up to scratch at long range. I must have had 7 or 8 hit markers on this guy with the M16 . K/D is going up now


----------



## John74

Just spotted i have the Type 95 unlocked , one to try out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Oh well thats fked it

Im getting this tonight lol


----------



## Eddy

Only had two hours on campaign so far, been so busy doing stuff, might manage an hour of online in a bit before heading out again. This weekedn it's gonna get hammered though, looks incredible.


----------



## SteveyG

Starting to find a few more annoyances. I've knifed several people only for me to end up going right through them, it not to kill them then they kill me because I'm suddenly in front of them. Grr...


----------



## Leemack

Still a few issues for them to sort apparently but like any new game like this, it will take a few weeks to crisp up


----------



## bigmcclarron

Elite has gone down again, the app for android and iOS isn't out yet either, give it a few days and it will be there.
As for best buy well yep they done it at that price and now look at them  
As for the game, I love it! Love the idea of kill streaks, i think people are right, BF is all about team work, and I think cod tried adding this and didn't do a bad job, good teams will work out that on strike packages it should be shared half and half within the team so half support and the other half either attack or specialist. And then you have kill confirmed which you just have to work as a team for it to work.
Not a massive fan of the maps so far, I really miss over grown!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive noticed my NAP type is strict as it was with BLOPs. I see they are asking you to go to their website to address this. Anyone done it yet?


----------



## SteveyG

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive noticed my NAP type is strict as it was with BLOPs. I see they are asking you to go to their website to address this. Anyone done it yet?


http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=75615

According to this FAQ, you can just do it on the console.


----------



## Leemack

Well we got it and I have to say as a COD fanatic - Not impressed at all.

Poor gameplay, Campers and quick scopers everywhere, laggy, MW2 with a few tweaks.

Not interested at all


----------



## SteveyG

Today wasn't too bad aside from the bugs, but there's a definite change in gameplay around 4pm when the schools finish! 

I do like how the killstreaks reset after you've had all three. I used to suicide after the AC130 or Gunship just so I could get the killstreaks again. 
My pet hate is back though - If you're aiming/trying to shoot in the direction of an objective the objective name (e.g. "CAPTURE A") obscures your view. In Black Ops they fixed it so the label moved out the way when you aim down sights, but it's back again now :devil:.


----------



## Leemack

I didn't play in HD tonight so I'll reserve final (Might Sell) judgment till i see it on the 50" HD as opposed to 28 non hd


----------



## Turkleton

Really enjoying it, but I guess I'm one of the minority that actually plays the single player first? 5 hours in and 75% of the way through, bit disappointing but it's an epic storyline so far 


Haven't tried online and won't til I've finished it


----------



## Matt.

Concours CC said:


> I didn't play in HD tonight so I'll reserve final (Might Sell) judgment till i see it on the 50" HD as opposed to 28 non hd


Lee I play on 50" HD and graphics are OK.

IMO its Modern Warfare 2.5. Just a big update from 2.

I do like Spec Ops Survival Mode.

Elite is getting hammered so not even been able to get on it yet.

The sound on the headset is terrible. They sorted it in BLOPS, so why didn't they carry it over?!


----------



## LeadFarmer

SteveyG said:


> http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=75615
> 
> According to this FAQ, you can just do it on the console.


Thanks, but that link just referes to becoming a founder member.


----------



## SteveyG

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, but that link just referes to becoming a founder member.


The instructions refer to how to register for call of duty elite, it just says that if you do it you will get Founder status. You don't need to go on the website.

"Any users who activate a Premium Call of Duty ELITE account by November 13, 2011 will automatically be granted Founder's status. You can do this by purchasing Call of Duty ELITE via your console marketplace"


----------



## JJ_

Does anybody think it is very similar to the last one ?


----------



## Leemack

MW2.5

Same engine reskinned


----------



## JJ_

Yeah the escalators are ripped right from the airport and the run down housing is too similar to the other run down housing. 

If anyone finds that too technical an explanation - I apologise.


----------



## rockape

Concours CC said:


> Well we got it and I have to say as a COD fanatic - Not impressed at all.
> 
> Poor gameplay, Campers and quick scopers everywhere, laggy, MW2 with a few tweaks.
> 
> Not interested at all


same here lee


----------



## Leemack

Im really dissappointed though mate

Been looking forward to this since it was leaked months and months ago and it was like a hyped up film that you wait for, see it and walk out shaking your head


----------



## Eddy

Everyone who is saying its MW 2.5, surely thats a massive compliment, MW2 was probably the greatest/biggest online game ever, apart from noobtubing and glitches it was nearly perfect. Having only played 3 online games so far, yeah I'm not blown away by the differences but I never expected to be, its MW2 without all the **** so far which is spot on, it was never going to be a completely different game, why change a winning recipe.

Will take a while to get used to the maps mind.

But its similar to the Iphone 4s, everyone was dissapointed by the fact it looked the same, then after a few weeks people realised ( me included) that is was damn near perfect before, just making it 10% better is awesome.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Really disappointed too, I was mad on the Xbox since it first came out, gears of war 1, halo 2 and 3 etc and played so much up until MW2, since then I have barely played! Bought black ops and couldn't believe how bad it was, played to level 18 and it's gathered dust since! Got this in the hope it would be good and I am so do disappointed! It is basically a map pack for mw2 and a crap one at that, the maps in mw1 and 2 where 10 times better! I havnt came across a big open map yet in this one! Think this will be taken out of my Xbox soon and forza will be put in again and will only come out for gow3


----------



## silverback

i think the problem lies in there is only so much you can do with this genre.i like it myself,from little i have played (mates house) but to be honest cod 4 was a quantum leap in console gaming,mw2 was another leap just a little less and this is a little less again from what i can see.but the problem is cod 4 is still awesome now,same as mw2,i think this game will be a grower as peoples expectations of it being the greatest game ever made are lowered and they compare it to battle field 3,i dont mind battlefield 3 at all,its a lot better than expected,but for me MW3 is like comfort food,or an old pair of jeans,its getting on,but they just feel right.a solid 8 out of 10 for me.all these reviews of 9 and over are complete ****e and they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## raysrt8

Just started playing it tonight, not impressed with it at all, a big disappointment.


----------



## Leemack

I think you're right about Cod4

It was a huge leap into FPS and it has never quite got to that level again. We got spoilt with COD4 so now we always compare it and they haven't innovated like they did from cod3 to 4


----------



## Fordy_ST500

taking into consideration all the comments, i still have to put my neck out and say i think it's bloody awesome... all the new maps are ace, they make the game a whole lot different, i could hardly get to grips with it when i first started playing it...finding it ALOT harder than previous cod's. getting used to it more and more, the whole way they are going about the game i think is epic. gun's levelling up instead of having to get thousands of headshots just to get 1 camo.

kill confirmed is the best gametype going, im so happy they put this in there... you don't get your standard campers, quick scopers etc.. its just face to face battle really, more of a challenge to get the dog tags.

give it time, you will appreciate it


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

I think that mw3 has some great additions from mw2 in regards to the online gameplay. The choice of killstreaks are really good as you dot have to be a pro to be rewarded, getting rewarded for sticking to the target is a really good idea helps ge peoria who actually do want to play the game and not just kill and camp. The guns are good and I like the lethal additions like the bouncing Betty. The extra game types the flag holding one and dog tag one are really good fun.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Fordy I'm 100% with u the developers have really considered what can make the game fairer for the elite and noobs. I like that you don't have to be playing for months to get the golden camo and it's generally a good step forward I think.


----------



## SteveyG

Z Benjamin Z said:


> I like that you don't have to be playing for months to get the golden camo and it's generally a good step forward I think.


I'm struggling to get from level 30 to 31 on the gun I've been using though. lol!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

But it probably won't take as long to unlock it than it will to reach like 15th prestige or what ever it was.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Plus helps stop people hacking cuz they can't be bothered to play that long to get them.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

SteveyG said:


> I'm struggling to get from level 30 to 31 on the gun I've been using though. lol!


it does take a while, make sure you complete all the challenges for the attachments for each weapon to get to 31


----------



## adamck

Just ordered MW3 for £25, cant wait


----------



## SteveyG

Fordy_ST500 said:


> it does take a while, make sure you complete all the challenges for the attachments for each weapon to get to 31


Got it this afternoon. Didn't need to do all the challenges though thank god, getting the headshots and 1000 kills pretty much got it there.

Type 95 is a beast. Pretty much getting 50-60 kills with it in standard Domination matches.


----------



## John74

Been using that Type 95 today and it's a very good weapon, get the drop on anyone and they are as good as dead with a single 3 round burst.

Not really a team player as i like free for all but im enjoying this kill confirmed when you get a half decent team. Had some very close games and had a few where the other team should have given up before they started lol.

Anyone playing the special ops on the xbox ? not enjoying just joining random people.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

John74 said:


> Been using that Type 95 today and it's a very good weapon, get the drop on anyone and they are as good as dead with a single 3 round burst.
> 
> Not really a team player as i like free for all but im enjoying this kill confirmed when you get a half decent team. Had some very close games and had a few where the other team should have given up before they started lol.
> 
> Anyone playing the special ops on the xbox ? not enjoying just joining random people.


im addicted to kill confirmed, we had a great team going last night with lads i work with and a girl (believe it or not, she is better than me ) went on a 28 game win streak 

played the special ops aswell, being the big I AM wanted to do it on veteran... i've done 3 so far, they are so bloody hard


----------



## v6scorpion

Fordy_ST500 said:


> im addicted to kill confirmed, we had a great team going last night with lads i work with and a girl (believe it or not, she is better than me ) went on a 28 game win streak
> 
> played the special ops aswell, being the big I AM wanted to do it on veteran... i've done 3 so far, they are so bloody hard


Yeah i like kill confirmed but one thing that annoys me is you will always get people camping in cod an i f****** hate that style gameplay.Id rather hunt for my kills an if they get me first coz there faster on the trigger then fair play, good kill.But dont bloody camp you sad gamers


----------



## v6scorpion

Is anyone signed up for elite founder?I am tomorrow


----------



## Leemack

I play in a very competent gamebattles team and have a 465 win streak in our team on Blops. 

I bloody hate MW3 - Played cod since day 1 but this for me (me) is fkin horrible


----------



## Matt.

v6scorpion said:


> Is anyone signed up for elite founder?I am tomorrow


Elite is getting hammered and I haven't even been able to get on it.


----------



## Matt.

Tesco have issued me a £5.01 refund?

Is this because the game isn't 'amazing' :lol:

Must be the price has come down. So that means I got it for £59.99


----------



## Brazo

Metacritic score is 86, user score is 2.6 :lol:


----------



## SteveyG

Been playing Hardcore S&D tonight and the maps work really well for it. Probably spent 80% of my time in MW2 and Black Ops on Hardcore S&D and the other 20% on Domination. 

I can't get off the game now as this is a lot of fun...

Haven't tried Kill Confirmed or any of the offline stuff yet.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Just finished the campaign, loved it.


----------



## vickky453

Brilliant game, love it. Specialist killstreak reward is a good idea. But does anyone else find that beep before something happens( UAV called in, Pavelow inbound) really bloody annoying??:lol:


----------



## Simply Clean

Is it me or are the graphics crap, compared to mw2 and no its not my PC.


----------



## Eddy

On the 360 the grapics are a fair bit better than MW2 was so I'd expect very similar results on the PC.

Could just be m opinion I guess but it looks better to my eyes.


----------



## bjarvis2785

Finished the campaign last night so started on multiplayer for a few games.

First impression are that whilst the maps are small and tight they are good, but unfortunately don't allow for decent fire fights between teams.
Also, a couple of the maps just make it so easy for campers.

Overall i like the multiplayer (only played Team Deathmatch so far) but think they could do with one or two larger maps.

Had a run in with a n00btuber last night who eventually got me so riled I left the game... idiot!


----------



## Simply Clean

This is two screen shot one from mw2 and the other from mw3, as the pictures are smaller,they dont look so bad but a are, they on my eyefinity setup.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198035118653/screenshot/648745092157043975?tab=all


----------



## Bero

it's funny people get so worked up about people killing them 'unfairly'.

Noobtubing
Quick scoping
Camping
sniping
mindless running and gunning
Over use of claymores etc etc

The idea of the game it to kill each other! If they're killing you repeatedly I'd suggest they're doing a good job! :lol:

Although I'd cut those darn snipers fingers off if i could find them! :doublesho


----------



## bjarvis2785

Bero said:


> it's funny people get so worked up about people killing them 'unfairly'.
> 
> Noobtubing
> Quick scoping
> Camping
> sniping
> mindless running and gunning
> Over use of claymores etc etc
> 
> The idea of the game it to kill each other! If they're killing you repeatedly I'd suggest they're doing a good job! :lol:
> 
> Although I'd cut those darn snipers fongers off if i could find them! :doublesho


I do agree with you that the aim of the game is to rack up kills, but when you've got some idiot running around noobtubing constantly, as in not using any other weapon at all, it does get somewhat annoying.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Also quick scoping has alot more skill involved people who are good at it have had many hours of practice. On mw2 I got fairly good but nothing compared to others iv playeam against. Im finding it hard to pick up the sniper as the other guns seem pretty good to me. Still a few problems with the spawning especially on hard hat (small construction site map) I spawned next to an opponent at the same time and thers alot of spawning behind the enemy.


----------



## anthonyh90

the worst thing i've found about the game is the matchmaking. i'm only rank 10 and have played about 4-6 matches yet i'm being paired with people that have already prestiged. how hard to can it be to match people against those on a similar level for the first few hours of their online play. it's making it ridiculously hard to learn maps when you are getting killed all the time


----------



## Fordy_ST500

anthonyh90 said:


> the worst thing i've found about the game is the matchmaking. i'm only rank 10 and have played about 4-6 matches yet i'm *being paired with people that have already prestiged*. how hard to can it be to match people against those on a similar level for the first few hours of their online play. it's making it ridiculously hard to learn maps when you are getting killed all the time


doesn't really mean anything...they must have alot more free time than yourself  i've found most of the people that have prestiged, are sh1t anyway


----------



## anthonyh90

Fordy_ST500 said:


> doesn't really mean anything...they must have alot more free time than yourself  *i've found most of the people that have prestiged, are sh1t anyway*


i know lol. its just a pain when you are trying to get your bearings with the game and the maps and you are being killed from all angles by people that have already notched up close to a days play time.


----------



## v6scorpion

Bero said:


> it's funny people get so worked up about people killing them 'unfairly'.
> 
> Noobtubing
> Quick scoping
> Camping
> sniping
> mindless running and gunning
> Over use of claymores etc etc
> 
> The idea of the game it to kill each other! If they're killing you repeatedly I'd suggest they're doing a good job! :lol:
> 
> Although I'd cut those darn snipers fingers off if i could find them! :doublesho


Would you play fifa an stay up at top end an goal hang just to score a goal an do no tackling, i hate camping most an all the above.I dont mind if being killed due to them being faster on the button but sat in a corner aiming down site for 1st thing that goes past is not showing your good at the game


----------



## Bero

v6scorpion said:


> Would you play fifa an stay up at top end an goal hang just to score a goal an do no tackling,


If it scored more goals than the opposition then it would be a good tactic! On the skillful part would you rather your football team scored one goal that was spectacular and lose or score 3 goalmouth scrambles and win?

I know what you mean, and it is frustrating...but if a camper nails you then make it your aim to wipe him out.


----------



## anthonyh90

anyone managed to get call of duty elite working yet then?


----------



## [email protected]

not even had chance to take the clingfilm off of mine


----------



## Turkleton

anthonyh90 said:


> anyone managed to get call of duty elite working yet then?


I've got my account all set up and activated, can't say I've used anything of it yet


----------



## Guest

bit of a COD virgin,xbox live id is tysst202 add me!!!


----------



## Smithey1981

I'll be on it in a abit if anyone's on my live I'd is smithey1981


----------



## rtjc

Elite not fully working yet & subscribers are getting an extra 30 days free of charge for a little compensation for the down time. Founder status & camo isn't working yet but it will be there eventually. Getting used to the game now and can see other players improving, less mayhem and getting used to the maps etc. Up to level 67 so not doing too badly, quite enjoying it


----------



## v6scorpion

Bero said:


> If it scored more goals than the opposition then it would be a good tactic! On the skillful part would you rather your football team scored one goal that was spectacular and lose or score 3 goalmouth scrambles and win?
> 
> I know what you mean, and it is frustrating...but if a camper nails you then make it your aim to wipe him out.


I do an go hunting them down an sneak up on them an stick knife in them


----------



## v6scorpion

allan1888 said:


> If you take the elite membership at £49.99 per year you get every bit of dlc first before anyone else and at no extra cost.


Its £34.99 from gamestation or through app on mw3 game in elite section


----------



## v6scorpion

xbox live gamertag v6scorpion if anyone playing mw3


----------



## simon burns

Been playing live on ps3 the connection seems real laggy payed £38 in tescos the nite it came out!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

In tescos I got my game for just over £40 with 2100 ms points : ) anyone else get this offer? Think it was £25 for the game if u bought the points.


----------



## ken46

Is there a DW group on here for the elite version


----------



## SteveyG

Today has been plagued with boosters  And there's no option to report them directly like there was in Black Ops.

ing annoying...


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

If anyone's online and wants to play my tag is Z BenJamin Z


----------



## ken46

Ben I'm off at mo add as GOAT-46


----------



## bigmcclarron

Anyone else getting a message saying it can't connect because the communication with the Xbox live servers has been interrupted??


----------



## Fallout

Purchased my copy today, it was £28 from Sainsbury's. Some nice new touches, seems a little boring though!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

GOAT-45 isn't a gamer tag?


----------



## SteveyG

bigmcclarron said:


> Anyone else getting a message saying it can't connect because the communication with the Xbox live servers has been interrupted??


Had it once yesterday but It's been fine tonight though.


----------



## Smithey1981

bigmcclarron said:


> Anyone else getting a message saying it can't connect because the communication with the Xbox live servers has been interrupted??


Had that loads this evening


----------



## v6scorpion

Z Benjamin Z said:


> GOAT-45 isn't a gamer tag?


As above http://www.xboxgamertag.com/search/GOAT-46/


----------



## Leemack

SteveyG said:


> Had it once yesterday but It's been fine tonight though.


Got into 17 games and 16 of them ended early saying server error :wall:

This is why Cod needs Beta testing.


----------



## SteveyG

That's odd because I've been playing all night with no problems at all. They did have a Beta though a while back which was good fun.


----------



## Leemack

Well me and the GB team I play in struggled all night and had to switch it off.

Been such a COD fan but this one, i dunno.

Blops - Got to 15/50 in 10 days played
MW2 - Got to 10/70 similar time pro rata
WAW - Got to 10/65 fast

Always do well in GB and play for money all the time and love COD but I don't know with this one and its the first time.

Lag tonight and server kicks were horrible. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## SteveyG

Levelling up to 80 seems to be taking forever. I think I'm at 21 hours now and only level 70 . It was taking about 20 hours to prestige in Black Ops.

I see some people are already on 2nd prestige in MW3...


----------



## Leemack

They must be hammering it in teams mate - No way you pull those levels on your own (Im talking them not you lol)

You just can't rely on randoms to pull the objectives etc


----------



## SteveyG

Either that or it's the boosters I was coming across earlier...

I did nearly throw a tantrum earlier when some of my shots weren't registering. Hopefully some of the things will get sorted soon, but I think the maps are the main problem. I never really had a problem settling down into the game in MW2 or Black Ops, but some of these maps seem difficult to play. I just get destroyed in Hardcore S&D on Underground as there are so many places where you can be taken down from.

I do like Mission, Interchange, Bakaara and Village though


----------



## Leemack

I agree 100% about the maps.

And yes unfortunately the boosters are back. Saw a couple doing it earlier as there was an EMP up within 2 minutes and a guy on our team was severely negative :wall:


----------



## SteveyG

Looks like an update just got pushed as it signed me out of Xbox Live to install it just as I fired up my Osprey Gunner 

Wonder what fixes have been included?


----------



## Leemack

It as on Twitter earlier - Server upgrades and some misc patches bud


----------



## SteveyG

Don't know how to use twitter, so I'll take your word for it!


----------



## v6scorpion

SteveyG said:


> Levelling up to 80 seems to be taking forever. I think I'm at 21 hours now and only level 70 . It was taking about 20 hours to prestige in Black Ops.
> 
> I see some people are already on 2nd prestige in MW3...


Yeah i saw someone last night on 48 on 2nd prestige so he will be 3rd soon an game not even been out a week.Glad they have all time in world to just play games when some of us have to work lol.Plus he may be good obviously


----------



## v6scorpion

SteveyG said:


> Looks like an update just got pushed as it signed me out of Xbox Live to install it just as I fired up my Osprey Gunner
> 
> Wonder what fixes have been included?


I got kicked out of that too for an update


----------



## hoikey

I'm online now if anyone fancies a game. Xbox gamertag Hoikey89


----------



## GPS

Mine is GAVGPS


----------



## bigmcclarron

Will add mine to the mix as well xbl is bigmcclarron, might be on for an hour or so after the england game


----------



## John74

*John74* i will be on later but be warned im rubbish at the team game types


----------



## Eddy

I've been decorating all day, will finally get a chance to play this for more than an hour tomorrow. Cannot wait


----------



## ken46

Z Benjamin Z said:


> GOAT-45 isn't a gamer tag?


Look it's 46 not 45 plus on ps3 bud ☺


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Ok it was a typo and I didn't realise it was ps3 gamer tag.


----------



## Eddy

Wow wow wow, this game is insane!

Very well balanced which is just the single most enjoyable thing, no noobtoobs, no camping, very, very little air support and it's actually a challenge, I think I have had one predator missile all night, in mw2 that was attainable every single game without fail. I'm actually going negative right now.

This is beasty, the maps are perfect, anyone up for a game later on 360?


----------



## bigmcclarron

Eddy said:


> Wow wow wow, this game is insane!
> 
> Very well balanced which is just the single most enjoyable thing, no noobtoobs, no camping, very, very little air support and it's actually a challenge, I think I have had one predator missile all night, in mw2 that was attainable every single game without fail. I'm actually going negative right now.
> 
> This is beasty, the maps are perfect, anyone up for a game later on 360?


You are the first person to say this you know don't you? 
I don't mind it that much but that's because I am just obsessed with any cod, this one has has it's bonuses I love the kill streak idea, the maps like mission are just spawntastic, but so many weapon glitches, you hit first an they still kill you? 
Anyway yes I do like this one but I've always liked mw2 anyway so it was bound to happen


----------



## Eddy

To be fair I've only had 5 hours or so of gameplay but have not had a single weapon glitch yet. I haven't got angry or rage quit from stupid deaths etc, the perks are so well balanced, in mw2 stoppage power would be in a very high percentage of people's slot 2, now it's so varied.

It's MW2 without the crap which is what I always wanted, well chuffed.

I think a lot of people aren't liking it a it's a lot harder to dominate games, no longer is a 5 killstreak a guarantee of a getting the big rewards, the chopper gunner is actually hard to get, so many positives.

Not gonna say its perfect but so far, not a complaint to be had.


----------



## SteveyG

bigmcclarron said:


> ...you hit first an they still kill you?


Arrrggghhh. This made me rage so much today, so many times I got two three round bursts into someone and still they kill me... :devil:

Anyone else notice that the effectiveness of some of the weapons has changed since Saturday morning's update?


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> I think a lot of people aren't liking it a it's a lot harder to dominate games, no longer is a 5 killstreak a guarantee of a getting the big rewards, the chopper gunner is actually hard to get, so many positives.


I disagree. In the standard playlists I'll get four or five predators and easily get the 11 killstreaks and I'm not all that great!


----------



## Eddy

SteveyG said:


> I disagree. In the standard playlists I'll get four or five predators and easily get the 11 killstreaks and I'm not all that great!


Lol its probably me being pooh to be honest, but in kill confirmed its so fast paced, you kill a guy and you've instantly got someone to your side or behind you, its really quite hard to get 5 kills for me, maybe I'll try some domination, that's where I really racked up the bigger scores on MW2.

Saying that though, I think I have had one AC130 called against me and not seen a single osprey gunner so far for or against me, these were common in MW2, really, really enjoying this game right now.


----------



## John74

Best kill streak i have managed so far is 14 going by my leaderboard even though i went 16-0 in a team deathmatch game early on today


----------



## Leemack

Got an osprey in a care package today.

It bounced over a fence and off the boundry :wall:

I was not impressed


----------



## bigmcclarron

My longest kill streak is 9! In my last few I had it up close to 30! It's so much harder to get on a roll! Thankfully I use the support packages instead of attack one (whatever they call it) so they roll over for me, normally it's uav, ballistic vests (love this) and then the big osprey air drop which works well.

Anyone got any fav weapon combos yet?? 
My fav at the moment is pp90m1 (think that's what it's called) with kick and rapid fire! 
Also cm901 with attachments red dot and silencer


----------



## Fordy_ST500

ACR with kick and silencer! is the daddy!
either that or, UMP, with kick and silencer


----------



## anthonyh90

i've been using either the scar with kick and red dot sight or the ump with kick and rapid fire.


----------



## SteveyG

Type 95 with Red dot sight and rapid fire for me. Also the AK47, but still waiting to unlock the extended mags...


----------



## Eddy

Anyone up for some spec op's later this afternoon? I have only tried it once and only got to level 10ish :/


----------



## SteveyG

Can only play when I get back from work ~6pm.


----------



## Eddy

I'm going out at 7:30 ish so we may well be able to have a game 

Do you have a mic? my partner yesterday didn't which kinda killed the fun a little.


----------



## Matt.

I have a mic. Get on PS3


----------



## Eddy

I'm on 360


----------



## Leemack

The Laginator x

Add me


----------



## Eddy

Concours CC said:


> The Laginator *x*
> 
> Add me


Is that part of your gamertag or are you blowing me a kiss :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Leemack

Lol

It is part of the GT but

xxxxx

There you go sweety


----------



## Eddy

Concours CC said:


> Lol
> 
> It is part of the GT but
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> There you go sweety












Popping out for maybe an hour, will add you and if you're free we will pwn.

xx


----------



## Eddy

Lee I won't be back on tonight, but that was good fun earlier, this game is so much better in a party.

Same again tomorrow?


----------



## Defined Reflections

I realy like it  ive managed to prestige and im back up to 43,i wish i kept my prestige tokens now,you can buy weapons and keep them when you prestige
I know have the acr all the time no waiting


----------



## bigmcclarron

Defined Reflections said:


> I realy like it  ive managed to prestige and im back up to 43,i wish i kept my prestige tokens now,you can buy weapons and keep them when you prestige
> I know have the acr all the time no waiting


I have three tokens! Will be saving these now!


----------



## Eddy

Defined Reflections said:


> I realy like it * ive managed to prestige and im back up to 43*,i wish i kept my prestige tokens now,you can buy weapons and keep them when you prestige
> I know have the acr all the time no waiting


How in the world did you manage that!? I'm so far behind everyone!! :lol:


----------



## Eddy

Going online in 5


----------



## Leemack

Too much lag and couldn't even move


----------



## Eddy

Yeah.... "lag"......:wave:


----------



## SteveyG

Anyone on Xbox? Feel free to add me: Numbnutz Ninja


----------



## Eddy

Looks like I'll be on again sometime soon, will add you buddy :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

I'll be back on 5.30 tomorrow


----------



## Fordy_ST500

sorry about last night eddy, i went offline about a minute after you sent me an invite... you gonna be on tonight?


----------



## Eddy

No worries bud, I'll be on soonish hopefully.


----------



## Lloyd71

I've found my new favourite gun: the MP5. I used to love it in CoD4 and it rules in this too. Run it with Extreme Conditioning, Assassin and Steady Aim and it's beastly. Whack on a silencer and you've got an awesome stealth setup which lets you sprint from one side of the map to the other to take out entire teams.


----------



## ivor

found a glitch after I got shot by the invisible man on outpost I watched the vid and he was under the map wtf


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

I bought this last night, started playing the campaign at 7pm and finished just after midnight, followed by a bit of multiplayer. Loving it so far.
On Xbox 360 as SteamiestSplash.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

there is a glitch people seem to keep doing on outpost where you can get inside of the tanker and shoot & see people through it but they can't see you... it's annoying me


----------



## SteveyG

There's two places in outpost. Grr.


----------



## SteveyG

Can't seem to get onto a game that isn't laggy as **** tonight. Ridiculous! I've accepted the friend requests from those that sent them. Hopefully see you on some time


----------



## dazzlers82

I'm on Xbox as dazzlers82 if anyone wants to add me not on there loads but hopefully will be on there a fair bit next week playing mw3 has anyone else joined elite, sorry if it's already in thread but I not going back through 35 pages lol


----------



## ben.beesley

Xbox360- Ben beesley1990

Finished the story mode in just over 6hrs! Wish they would make an amazing game longer!


----------



## John74

I carn't quick scope to save my life but the MSR sniper is a beast if i can line the shot up quick enough :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

on ps3
sharpshot_141-
add me and ask me to join a game


----------



## ferret303

On ps3

Blueveinedrocket


----------



## willjordan7

on ps3 wilford7,on most nights.


----------



## Eddy

John74 said:


> I carn't quick scope to save my life but the MSR sniper is a beast if i can line the shot up quick enough :thumb:


I set up a quickscoping class and tried for an hour or so yesterday and really struggled, it's so much harder than mw2 which I guess is why quickscopers are so rare in this game. Fair play to those that can do it and do it well.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

I can't quickscope atall with the msr even if iv scoped the person it still misses where as the l1111 whateva it is seems to work better.


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> I set up a quickscoping class and tried for an hour or so yesterday and really struggled, it's so much harder than mw2 which I guess is why quickscopers are so rare in this game. Fair play to those that can do it and do it well.


You're lucky. I can't get in a game that isn't full of quickscopers!


----------



## dal84

What is the benefit of going prestige? On MW2 you need to prestige to unlock new challenges and acquire all the emblems, is it the same on this one?


----------



## bigmcclarron

dal23 said:


> What is the benefit of going prestige? On MW2 you need to prestige to unlock new challenges and acquire all the emblems, is it the same on this one?


Not that I have done it yet, but you get prestige tokens, which you can use to gain an extra class slot, weapons and double xp


----------



## John74

Eddy said:


> I set up a quickscoping class and tried for an hour or so yesterday and really struggled, it's so much harder than mw2 which I guess is why quickscopers are so rare in this game. Fair play to those that can do it and do it well.


Didn't notice any in the game of Domination i had against you last night while i was running around with the MSR but have found a fair few playing team deathmatch and kill confirmed.


----------



## John74

A few handy tips


----------



## Matt.

bigmcclarron said:


> Not that I have done it yet, but you get prestige tokens, which you can use to gain an extra class slot, weapons and double xp


I have 3 unlocks available. Is this for everyone or because it's Hardended?


----------



## Eddy

Everyone can get prestige tokens but you possibly have 3 already due to the fact you have the hardened edition.


----------



## bigmcclarron

Matt. said:


> I have 3 unlocks available. Is this for everyone or because it's Hardended?


Nope not because of hardened it's because of the previous call of duty prestiges you have done, I have three as well from all of the others I have played


----------



## Matt.

Thanks.

Under the PSN name I have 4 symbols.

I take it there the previous symbols from when I prestiged on the others?


----------



## Eddy

Wait, I prestiged 6-7 times on cod4 and at least a few on mw2, I only got one token? :/


----------



## Eddy

Oh, and online now if anyone fancies a game.


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> Wait, I prestiged 6-7 times on cod4 and at least a few on mw2, I only got one token? :/


You get one token for each game you prestiged in. So the maximum you can start with is 4. You should have had two tokens.


----------



## bigmcclarron

Eddy said:


> Wait, I prestiged 6-7 times on cod4 and at least a few on mw2, I only got one token? :/


Mate I wish it was for every time I prestige! I would have over 20!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Aaaargh PSN is down for maintenance! Good job they decided to bring it down on a Sunday, my only day off to have a couple of hours on it and I can't!


----------



## Matt.

Was down the other night too.


----------



## Jai

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Aaaargh PSN is down for maintenance! Good job they decided to bring it down on a Sunday, my only day off to have a couple of hours on it and I can't!


And this is why Xbox 360 is the superior console


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Jai said:


> And this is why Xbox 360 is the superior console


Was waiting for that 

PS3 is the better console, XBox is stronger online!


----------



## Eddy

Right, can we organise a game for tonight and get a few of us together, say maybe 6 or 7 PM, I was playing with Lee and Tom the other night and it was good fun, so if we could get maybe 5-6 of us and have a full party it'd be awesome.

Anyone up for it? 360 by the way


----------



## John74

I would be up for that from 6 , will have to leave about 7:30-7:45 as i have the forza racing to host.


----------



## SteveyG

Eddy said:


> Right, can we organise a game for tonight and get a few of us together, say maybe 6 or 7 PM, I was playing with Lee and Tom the other night and it was good fun, so if we could get maybe 5-6 of us and have a full party it'd be awesome.
> 
> Anyone up for it? 360 by the way


Arrgh damn. Can't play tonight. Would be cool if we could organise a full party for another time though as that sounds great fun.


----------



## SteveyG

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Was waiting for that
> 
> Xbox is the better console, XBox is stronger online! PS3 gets your details stolen


Fixed.


----------



## TheGav

Back on..

Im up for add, I'm not the best though

soul1assassin PS3


----------



## Lee.GTi180

SteveyG said:


> Fixed.


Urrm my original statement stands, your details get stolen because of the weak online


----------



## Eddy

Anyone else up for a game, was hoping to get a fair few of us..


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Can I join you guys if your on?


----------



## Eddy

I'll be back on soonish, feel free to add me Eddy1987.

Sorry I didn't do anything at 6, I think I saw you online John but I was colouring in trains with my nephew till around 7ish and I knew you were logging off shortly after.

Maybe tomorrow we can get a big group of us?


----------



## SteveyG

I'm in for tomorrow and can be online between 17:30 till 20:00


----------



## Eddy

Anyone else free about half 5 or 6 tonight, c'mon you know you want to


----------



## DMH-01

I'll be up for it tonight :thumb:

DMH001


----------



## Eddy

360 right?


----------



## DMH-01

Eddy said:


> 360 right?


Yeah


----------



## Eddy

Good man


----------



## DMH-01

What game types are people into? Lately I've been playing Kill Confirmed a lot.


----------



## Eddy

I'm normally Kill confirmed or Domination but to be honest, when I'm in a party I'll play anything, it's so much more fun with a few of you so whatever the majority want to do is fine with me.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

if my internet is working maybe...cba robbing the neighbours internet and briding the connections through the laptop, too laggy


----------



## SteveyG

I tend to play domination, hardcore domination and hardcore S&D, but groundwar and TDM etc. are fine too


----------



## Eddy

For reasons I still don't know, in all of my many hours of call of duty games I have almost never tried hardcore. I heard it was campy as hell so never even went there, one question though, seeing as people did a lot easier on hardcore, do helicopters and other killstreaks get loads more kills? I'm guessing so as so many times my attack choppers get hit markers.


----------



## SteveyG

Hardcore seems a lot more balanced. I don't think I ever really came across campers in Black Ops and so far you only get the odd camper on MW3, but they're easy to take out as you have increased bullet damage. You don't really get any more kills with the killstreaks though that I've noticed.

It's a good way to rank up guns though.


----------



## bigmcclarron

I will b on later tonight but not till about 10


----------



## DMH-01

I'm coming on now .


----------



## SteveyG

Added you DMH. I'm Numbnutz Ninja btw.


----------



## SteveyG

Sorry I couldn't stay on longer guys. Will be on again Tuesday 18:00-21:00, hopefully we can have a few more games.

Thanks


----------



## Fordy_ST500

sorry i left so suddenly eddy, my internet went down  good few games though... i might sit and play hungover tonight, or i might hit the sack early!!


----------



## SteveyG

I'm on now. If anyone wants a game just invite me to a party.


----------



## DMH-01

I should be on about half 8ish tonight if any of you are about again.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

Im having to play MW2 Multiplayer at the mo as my son has nabbed my copy of MW3. Ive finished the campaign but not had a chance to do any multiplayer. How does it compare to MW2 multiplayer?


----------



## Eddy

Visually it's very similar, but it does play slightly differently, grenades and explosive's are a lot less powerful, it seems a lot faster paced, you kill one guy and then you'll have two of his mates right round the corner or behind you. It's just a lot more gun-on-gun this time around and instead of killstreaks you now have pointstreaks, so if you capture a flag or shoot down and enemy helicopter, you'll get a point towards your streak which is nice.

There is a lot more to it of course, but that's a start


----------



## SteveyG

Plus there's these annoying people that use Akimbo PP-90's while they run round a corner aren't there Eddy... 

Might be on at 8ish while SWMBO is out seeing Twilight.


----------



## McClane

Bought this in Tesco's earlier... wasn't pleased with the ribbing I got from the ladies at/behind the customer services counter...

Serves me right for letting on jokingly that the clubcard was at the normal till, as I'd been sent over by SWMBO to buy my game separately... Cue:
_
"Is that for you then is it?"

"Couldn't wait 4 weeks?"

"I wouldn't let my Boyfriend have one"

"My 6 year old kids like computer games too"._

Got an opinion on everything haven't they!


----------



## silverback

the hit detection is ****ing horrendous on some games.rage quit a few times now when i have unloaded a scar into some one and they have pinged me back with a ump and im dead,absolutely hate this game sometimes lol.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

silverback said:


> the hit detection is ****ing horrendous on some games.rage quit a few times now when i have unloaded a scar into some one and they have pinged me back with a ump and im dead,absolutely hate this game sometimes lol.


ump with rapid fire & silencer
slight of hand & quickdraw pro.. it'll see you through the game


----------



## SteveyG

The connection issues are really annoying. I don't ever really remember it being a problem in previous editions, but half of the games I join are suffering badly from lag.


----------



## John74

PS3 or XBOX with the lag problems ? i mainly play during the day when kids are at school and dont really get any major lag problems.


----------



## wanner69

SteveyG said:


> The connection issues are really annoying. I don't ever really remember it being a problem in previous editions, but half of the games I join are suffering badly from lag.


+1 really frustrating


----------



## DMH-01

John74 said:


> PS3 or XBOX with the lag problems ?


Xbox mate.


----------



## Eddy

So I decided 3-4 days ago that I wanted to try something new, was getting bored of assult rifles and SMG's, didn't want to go back to quickscoping just yet as it'll take too long to get the technique back, so I thought I'd go shotgun. Now the whole world is doing the whole striker thing so I didn't want to do that, so I thought I'd go for the Spas.

After about 2 days of HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER 
I went online to see what the **** was happening, turns out you need extended mags and the damage proficiency, so I carry on, going massively negative in almost every game trying to get this damn gun up to level 28, it takes for-****ing-ever, anyway, I finally got it a couple of hours ago and OMG, now it's like....


































HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER HITMARKER 


FML


----------



## Stezz

Is it just me or does anyone else prefer Black Ops to MW3????

Played MW3 online and got bored pretty quickly, so stuck on Black Ops and was on it for at least 3 hours.

I just seem to think MW3 was pretty much over rated IMO.


----------



## Dan J

Stezz said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer Black Ops to MW3????
> 
> Played MW3 online and got bored pretty quickly, so stuck on Black Ops and was on it for at least 3 hours.
> 
> I just seem to think MW3 was pretty much over rated IMO.


Definatly over rated IMO aswell, it's not crap but not as good as some of the reviews, I think the maps feel cramped and it's far to easy to get killed straight after spawning,
Going to give battlefield 3 a go soon, the brother in law is loving it online.
Need to get a copy of black ops because my kids scratched the last disk up.


----------



## Elliott19864

I got this given for Christmas.

Not impressed at all, same old Call of duty, small maps, kill, get killed.

Bf3 blows this away online, that's an epic game online.


----------



## John74

I liked the MW2 maps better and the spawn system on MW3 has been setup to spawn the person you have just killed behind you which is utter pants. Having some good games but only tend to play when i have friends online.


----------



## silverback

Stezz said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer Black Ops to MW3????
> 
> Played MW3 online and got bored pretty quickly, so stuck on Black Ops and was on it for at least 3 hours.
> 
> I just seem to think MW3 was pretty much over rated IMO.


i tell you what mate,your right.i went back onto blops the other night (few of the lads dont have mw3) and it pisses on mw3.the combat record interface is superior to mw3,the spawns are a ****e sight better than mw3 and its just a nicer experience (apart from hanoi map lol) im a massive COD fanboy,and this mw3 is by far the worst of any infinity or none infinity ward games,its just so broken.the spawns are a nightmare of mw3.i just dont enjoy playing it.i wouldnt mind but out of all the classic cod games that have gone before it,this is the one i spent the big bucks on getting the ultimate edition and its absolute ****e.


----------



## Stezz

Has any anyone else downloaded the DLC maps for Black Ops?


----------



## SteveyG

Stezz said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer Black Ops to MW3????
> 
> Played MW3 online and got bored pretty quickly, so stuck on Black Ops and was on it for at least 3 hours.
> 
> I just seem to think MW3 was pretty much over rated IMO.


Yeah, I used to love playing Black Ops. On a Friday night I could be up till 3am having a laugh with some randoms in Hardcore S&D. It seemed to be a much more enjoyable game with less people raging. I just don't get the same feeling from MW3, especially playing on my own - I've not played MW3 since early December now :doublesho.

Maybe we can arrange to play together again?


----------



## SteveyG

Stezz said:


> Has any anyone else downloaded the DLC maps for Black Ops?


Yes, Hazard, Drive-In and Stadium I found to be great, but they're all pretty good.


----------



## Dan J

CupraElliott said:


> I got this given for Christmas.
> 
> Not impressed at all, same old Call of duty, small maps, kill, get killed.
> 
> Bf3 blows this away online, that's an epic game online.


Same here, I was expecting it to Be awesome from the reviews but it's a bit of a let down tbh, I prefure mw2 personally.

Bf3 is amazing online, picked a copy up last night and loving it.


----------



## Deano

I finally got this last week and I love it! So many ways to customise and I love the kill confirmed mode. only criticism is the levels are a little "flat" with not many high points and they STILL haven't fixed the magical vanishing RPG! when i've fired the RPG at someone and the missile has left the tube, but they kill me before it reaches them, it vanishes into thin air! I wouldnt mind giving BF3 a go but i hated BF2, it was just sooo slow and uneventful, walking 5 miles to find someone to shot isn't for me.


----------



## Dan J

Deano said:


> I finally got this last week and I love it! So many ways to customise and I love the kill confirmed mode. only criticism is the levels are a little "flat" with not many high points and they STILL haven't fixed the magical vanishing RPG! when i've fired the RPG at someone and the missile has left the tube, but they kill me before it reaches them, it vanishes into thin air! I wouldnt mind giving BF3 a go but i hated BF2, it was just sooo slow and uneventful, walking 5 miles to find someone to shot isn't for me.


There's pros and cons to both games really but mw3 isnt as good as I expected but to be fair they are up against it due to the previous versions being so good.
Yes battlefield is pretty slow going but is still intense and I prefure the mode of stealth rather than legging around on a small map getting shot a zillion times (I'm shockingly bad at it lol)


----------



## silverback

What surprised me was how rough I was on black ops after being a massive fan of mw2,now I'm loving blops an ripping mw3 apart lol. It just doesn't flow like blops,the dissapearing RPG or noob tube is still a pain in the ****. Floor diving,camping an modded pads are at an all time high and the game is a huge let down for me. Hopefully the new map packs will offer some huge alternatives because at the minute I'm sick to death of being shot from window frames lol.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel

Ive come close to rage quitting MW3 in the last week.

It seems like on every map there is now someone who is blatently cheating.
Found a sniper in suburbs this morning, launched a grenade at his head, then stood over him from behind emptying an UMP into him, then stabbed him about half a dozen times.
He then stood up, turned around and shot me.

The other ones that bug me are having assassin pro and the perk that makes you invisible to aircraft and such, then getting shot by a helicopter or missile


----------



## Grommit

I think its ****. I realise thats only one opinion but the way I look at it you could take all Modern Warfare games and put them together and essentially it would be the same game.

Same story told from a different viewpoint, run and shoot, run and shoot, fire a noob tube, spawn die. Lots of the perks etc are just completely unrealistic. I know its only a game and that is what games are for, but BF3 gets my vote by a looooooong way.

Awesome driving vehicles and flying jets etc, which essentially what war can give. Variety.

MW3 just doesnt cut it and turned it off after like 20% completion.

Epic Fail in my mind.


----------



## rtjc

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> .
> 
> The other ones that bug me are having assassin pro and the perk that makes you invisible to aircraft and such, then getting shot by a helicopter or missile


You need to be carefull who you are beside, in team games obviously... less likely to be an issue in free for all. But if you have those perks and spawn beside a temmmate that doesn't, then, you'll get hit. Also, i've shot many a player from the skies that use these perks. It doesn't make you "invisible", just harder to see 

I use those perks all the time btw, you just have to take care as to HOW you play :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

I've noticed a lot of people aren't liking this new MW and many complaining that it's too similar to MW2 and I can understand it to a degree, but I personally am loving it, the one thing I'm sure a lot of us hated about MW2 was cheap deaths/ deaths that you couldn't have avoided no matter what you do as in you put in enough bullets to kill a guy but he has painkiller so he kills you, or you put three shotguns shells into someones face but as they have started their commando lunge animation you cannot hurt him. Oh and the noobtubers.

So MW3, of course it's going to be like MW2, why would you change a winning recipe to the biggest selling FPS game?! The engine is fine, the graphics are fine, all I personally wanted was a balanced version of MW2 and to most points that is what we got. The game is much less reliant on air support, very few deaths where you feel cheated due to a perk or play style, obviously the lag-compensation thing is wrong, in my opinion anyway, why should I be punished for having a better connection?! but I very rarely feel that I get killed and there was nothing I could've done about it which is a good thing.


I know the next Activision CoD is 2 years away, but if they kept the same engine and graphics and sorted the following things, Itd say it's be pretty much as good as it gets:
- No more Lag comp / Dedicated servers would be the perfect fix
- No deathstreaks
- No more last stand/second chance/dead mans hand/anything where by you carry on living when you die
- Better leaderboards, why the funk does domination scoreboard show kills and deaths? that's not how to judge who did well in an objective based game.
- In fact, remove K/D, don't even show it at all, no more K/d ratios.

That would be beast, unfortunately we have another Treyarch game to deal with before the next one but this will keep me busy, I'm tempted to try and get every gun in gold, I'm not going to prestige again, there is no way in the world I'm going to spent ages levelling up these damn shotguns, apart from the striker which is the only shotgun that I would use over an SMG out of choice, the only time I use the others is for fun or to challenge myself.

Anyway, only my opinions.


----------



## gm8

Deano said:


> I finally got this last week and I love it! So many ways to customise and I love the kill confirmed mode. only criticism is the levels are a little "flat" with not many high points and they STILL haven't fixed the magical vanishing RPG! when i've fired the RPG at someone and the missile has left the tube, but they kill me before it reaches them, it vanishes into thin air! I wouldnt mind giving BF3 a go but i hated BF2, it was just sooo slow and uneventful, walking 5 miles to find someone to shot isn't for me.


Try the 64 player mode on the PC for BF2 ! used to love it.


----------



## silverback

i tell you what,im looking forward to treyarchs attempt because this mw3 is really poor.has anyone tried the shotguns ? they have gone from one extreme modell 1887 akimbo being superhuman in mw2 to the striker and spas 12 being nothing more than nerf guns lol.those akimbo machine pistols they all seem to use as a secondary are unbelievably overpowered as well.im playing it,but only because the batsrad cost me 70 quid and the trade in value is nothing.

what i miss most going from blops to mw3 is the combat record,so easy to pull it up on blops.i also miss theatre mode easy of use.


----------



## John74

Classic moment at 9:30 in this video






I want to play against this guy just to hear how upset he gets :lol:


----------



## Deano

:lol: detection problem. firing from the hip from a full auto, you cant hit a barn.


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Classic moment at 9:30 in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to play against this guy just to hear how upset he gets :lol:


Lmao!! Have played against guys like this on mw2, americans are proper passionate when it comes to war


----------



## silverback

to be fair to the sniper,i dont think any of those shots where at his body,or on target.they seemed to above just above him.he should have iron sighted it as i dont think hip fire is his thing lol.


----------



## piemp

Mr_Mephistophel said:


> Ive come close to rage quitting MW3 in the last week.
> 
> It seems like on every map there is now someone who is blatently cheating.
> Found a sniper in suburbs this morning, launched a grenade at his head, then stood over him from behind emptying an UMP into him, then stabbed him about half a dozen times.
> He then stood up, turned around and shot me.
> 
> The other ones that bug me are having assassin pro and the perk that makes you invisible to aircraft and such, then getting shot by a helicopter or missile


U need blind eye for that. Assassin pro makes deletes your name from going red (marksman) or red square when ppl are using predator, ac130 and gunner


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Classic moment at 9:30 in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to play against this guy just to hear how upset he gets :lol:


3.50 into the vid and he gets killed by a mine and goes mental:lol:
This vid has me in stitches:lol:


----------



## Guest

brilliant vid!!!


----------



## Dan J

Here's another funny vid of him doing his nut,


----------



## John74

Thats awful i didn't see my name pop up once :lol:


----------



## Dan J

John74 said:


> Thats awful i didn't see my name pop up once :lol:


Lol I did look for names I might recognise and my own, he's has me crying with laughter the way he kicks off after every kill, even the mrs was found it funny.


----------

